# Thought I would share some of my work



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

I thought I would share some of the work I've done so that I would not seem like a creepy lurker. :sm04: You can also find some of my other work on Ravelry, under the same name.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you very kindly.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm mega-impressed! They're all gorgeous but that first one really appeals to me. Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful work, all of it. And welcome from Hawaii. Aloha... Bev


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

If I remember correctly it "seagull wings" on Ravelry.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

The dark one, Looks like a beautiful Moth,


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

ALL very nice!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Ahoha from NY, wish I were with you...I was raised on Puerto Rico, and I miss being on an tropical island.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Thnx!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

You work is stunning


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, they are all stunning. Beautiful work. ????????


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you, irony is my companion....since I make lace, and I'm a male! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are beautiful . I especially like the one in the second picture it's gorgeous


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you one and all.. since everyone here are artists in their own rights!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

That was a free patter for a afghan from red heart.


----------



## Maggie L (Aug 15, 2014)

I think your work is stunningly beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you recall the name of the black one. It's gorgeous.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Lovely, all of them. You've been busy.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

All so very beautiful. Welcome from Staffordshire, UK.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful work! would love the pattern for that green and yellow sprial :sm02:


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

They are all very beautiful and it's nice to have a male among us, welcome!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Gorgeous work. I would love the pattern links--I have not see one like your second photo


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome to you. They are all wonderful.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi JoeA,
WoW!


----------



## JanMcG (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

That was a bought pattern called "Stella Luna"


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

That is called Stella Luna, a bought pattern.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Most of these patterns are from Ravelry.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

That is an afghan (Free) pattern from Red Heart


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

What is the name of the first pattern with all the bright colors? Where on Ravelry can I find it?
TIA


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

/wow, I think you go to the top of the class now. They are all beautiful but that second one is sure different than anything I have seen before. And the 5th on in hot pink, oh yum yum! Then there is the white, oh they are just all magnificent


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

That pattern is on Ravelry, as "EZ anniversary Pi Sawl: Camping"


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Wish to answer all your questions; hope I am answering the right peoples!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

JoeA said:


> Wish to answer all your questions; hope I am answering the right peoples!


If you hit "Quote Reply" on the post you are replying to before you answer, the question you are referring to will be included in your post.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you, but can't find the pattern on ravelry


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Beautiful work. I really like the second on too.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Some gorgeous work indeed!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! You are a master knitter.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You are so talented and also have a great eye for colour! Thanks for sharing your work..


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolute fantastic work. I don't think lurkers are creepy. Just shy, maybe.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! These are works of art. So glad you decided to share.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are all so lovely


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, I feel like a slacker. Thanks, Joe.
Seriously...beautiful work and great color choices. How long have you been knitting?


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

I just was taking care of some business at my mobile phone provider. "Mike" waited on me. We ended up talking about KP & yarn. He's a crocheter. So while you may not be in the majority, you are not alone. Doesn't matter. Your work is stunning.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful knitting .


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh lovely; please come back often and post pics!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

All I can say is "WOW".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Creep away! That is beautiful, intricate work! You should be happy to show them off! :sm24:


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful work and welcome to the forum.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome work.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

All of these are gorgeous!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

NanaMc said:


> Wow! You are a master knitter.


Hardly a master, just adventurous, mostly crazy. :sm04:


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

charbaby said:


> I just was taking care of some business at my mobile phone provider. "Mike" waited on me. We ended up talking about KP & yarn. He's a crocheter. So while you may not be in the majority, you are not alone. Doesn't matter. Your work is stunning.


Thanks glad to know that there are a few more than just me. LOL


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

crispie said:


> Oh lovely; please come back often and post pics!


Thank you, I hope to.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.. :sm24:


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Clancy P said:


> Well, I feel like a slacker. Thanks, Joe.
> Seriously...beautiful work and great color choices. How long have you been knitting?


I started with crochet 51yrs. ago, then I started knitting about 3? yrs ago. Know I combine those lessons with spinning my own yarns and am a pretty happy hooker! :sm23:


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

samazon said:


> thank you, but can't find the pattern on ravelry


Which one are you looking for?


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Beautiful work Joe, thank you for sharing and inspiring us.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

charbaby said:


> I'm mega-impressed! They're all gorgeous but that first one really appeals to me. Do you have a link to the pattern?


Check Ravelry under "EZ 100 anniversary shawls: Camping"


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Joe, don't know where you are. It's 11:15p.m. here. I love that shawl you are showing as your avatar. If it has a name, or a link, I sure would appreciate it when you have a minute. Reading your list of skills, & seeing all those lovely fur babies, I would be surprised you have time to sleep. Thank you. Again, lovely work. And no, i'm not sacking up. ( well, maybe a wee bit) ????


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Sacking up, sucking up. Whatever auto correct chooses. Lord.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

cattrapper said:


> Do you recall the name of the black one. It's gorgeous.


That was a pattern called Stella Luna.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

kponsw said:


> Lovely, all of them. You've been busy.


I am sorry if I offended, I did not meant to.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

CU Volunteer said:


> What is the name of the first pattern with all the bright colors? Where on Ravelry can I find it?
> TIA


This one is one of 'EZ 100 anniversary shawls( I think this one was) Camping' on Ravelry.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you! I didn't see your earlier answer. God bless. Sleep well wherever you are.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

charbaby said:


> Joe, don't know where you are. It's 11:15p.m. here. I love that shawl you are showing as your avatar. If it has a name, or a link, I sure would appreciate it when you have a minute. Reading your list of skills, & seeing all those lovely fur babies, I would be surprised you have time to sleep. Thank you. Again, lovely work. And no, i'm not sacking up. ( well, maybe a wee bit) ????


This one can be found on Ravelry, under "EZ 100 anniversary shawls: Camping. Thanks for noticing my babies, I like yours as well, we are on the same time zone.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! You do good work.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

kponsw said:


> If you hit "Quote Reply" on the post you are replying to before you answer, the question you are referring to will be included in your post.


Thank you showing me how to reply properly.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

MrsO said:


> Beautiful! You do good work.


Thank you very much, love the kitty on the phone.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, Joe. I just purchased a used copy of the original Elizabeth Zimmerman book containing the pattern for that shawl. I have been knitting in fits & starts for 50+ years but hadn't heard of her work. Excited to be learning something new!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome to KP and thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

charbaby said:


> Thanks, Joe. I just purchased a used copy of the original Elizabeth Zimmerman book containing the pattern for that shawl. I have been knitting in fits & starts for 50+ years but hadn't heard of her work. Excited to be learning something new!


Glad to feed the beast, still go on Ravelry and check under the 100 anniversary shawls,


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Amazing work....all of them!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

NCNeedler said:


> Amazing work....all of them!


Thank you!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

JoeA said:


> Glad to feed the beast, still go on Ravelry and check under the 100 anniversary shawls,


I did! That's what led me to the book! I love the notes on Ravelry & how they modified the patterns to honor her birthday. I spend far too much time on KP. But I don't drink, smoke or do drugs. So I have a lot of yarn & patterns. What's not to smile about? ????


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Exquisite work. Very glad you posted your photos!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Where have you been hiding? - what exquisite stuff you make.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW....just WOW! I am amazed at your work. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness, you have been really busy doing some lovely work!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

My goodness, what a lot of lovely shawls. Beautiful.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Very impressive. Beautiful work!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Every last item.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh my I am speechless such exquisite work.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

These are beautiful !!


----------



## VBCrafting (Jan 20, 2016)

Can't wait until I have the skills to turn out such beautiful work! Awesome!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

All are gorgeous!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Wow is all I can say, intricate work.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

These are beautiful, thanks for sharing. Do you knit primarily for yourself or give as gifts?


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Wonderful, beautiful, amazing, fantastic! Completely out of my league!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

All you work is like art. Beautiful


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Your work is absolutely gorgeous! I am in awe.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your skills at knitting lace are superb!!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm so impressed -- all I can say is WOW!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! They are all beautiful.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are all fabulous.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice work. Photography is great too.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! This would have taken me about ten years!!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow! You have been very busy. Beautiful work.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

All of shawls are just gorgeous. You've done a beautiful job on each of them.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

They are awesome! The second one is crochet, isn't it?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful - gorgeous - stupendous - wow - OK, so I ran out of adjectives. All fantastic work. I take it some of these are your original patterns - you are blessed with intelligence and an eye for beauty.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the first one as I do love color patterns - it's beautiful. The second one is fascinating. All are great - you must be a rapid worker to work such intricate needlework....


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Outstanding work, impressive! Who are you to be hiding in the shadows for so long?? Thanks for sharing these treasures.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So pretty!! Lovely lovely work.


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

Beautiful job, thanks for sharing


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! Beautiful.


----------



## bpgraceandpeace (Apr 9, 2016)

Beautiful. Where did you find the yarn with such long runs in the first?


----------



## bpgraceandpeace (Apr 9, 2016)

Beautiful. Where did you find the yarn with such long runs in the first?


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

keep on making beautiful projects


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Stunning lace work! Way beyond my own skills (and patience). I am proud to see your work.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Soo beautiful! All of them. How many years of wrk?


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful work! Very impressive!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

JoeA said:


> I thought I would share some of the work I've done so that I would not seem like a creepy lurker. :sm04: You can also find some of my other work on Ravelry, under the same name.


Exquisite!


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

All are really beautiful!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

glad you stopped lurking and posted pictures...those are lovely, especially the yellow and black one...very unique


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

beautiful work.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

All of your work is outstanding. I love the patterns and your chosen yarn and colors. Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

They are all gorgeous! You are very talented! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cameogirl (Jun 1, 2016)

You do really beautiful work......


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Randallcattle1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow! such beautiful work and the colors are stunning.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

They are all magnificent. There is one problem, in life you are supposed to eat, sleep, socialize, etc. It looks like you spend all your time with needles in your hands or else your hands fly with needles in them. I wish I could do this.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful work ????????


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful work


----------



## WestfieldWin (May 14, 2013)

Male or female you should now be known as "The Lace Knitter". I have knitted two tuck lace round shawls in fine 3ply before that were for babies, but someone once warned us that young babies fingers can be tangled in open work shawls and if the circulation is cut off the loss of fingers can happen. Such a shame as these beautiful pieces do become heirlooms, I'm sure yours will be.
Win


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. ????


----------



## momsbird (Jan 18, 2015)

I thick they are all beautiful. You do wonderful work!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Amazing variety. Lovely!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow Wow Wow! Gorgeous work!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely knitting????????


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazing, gorgeous work!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

You certainly do beautiful work.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are all stunning. Your work is exquisite don't know which one is my favorite? Love them all. What a talent!


----------



## happyhelen (Jun 18, 2015)

AMAZING!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

astonishing work!!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

They are all beautiful. You have not been idle. Thanks for sharing. Think I will pay Raverly a visit.

Linda


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

All lovely.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

They are all Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

They are all beautiful! Is the black and gold one (Stella Luna?) crocheted?


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

WOW! INCREDIBLE WORK!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am trying to pick my jaw up off the floor. Absolutely gorgeous. Each one is just beautiful. Amazing work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Impressive work!!


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

I especially like the round fuchsia one. Is it knit or crochet? May I have the pattern name, please? Thank you.


----------



## Saunchoe (Apr 14, 2014)

Being kind of new to machine knitting, I would be interested to know what machine and yarn you chose for the dark gray and red lacy items. They are fantastic!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

They are very beautiful. Your work is fabulous!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome!! Love the Black/yellow!!!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations!! I have never seen a collection like this on KP
I always have a lace project on the go but nothing as grand as your collection. I can't begin to imagine how many hours your knitting represents. Your knitting is absolutely beautiful.
I would love the names of your projects. I even adore the sock blanket you made. The colors flow together so nicely.

I'm curious, are you a super fast knitter? What technique do you use? 
I have always been a 'thrower' but I am trying to switch since the other methods seem to go faster.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Your lace knitting brings to mind a male lace knitter I was lucky enough to meet at a knitter's retreat in Eugene, Oregon, in 1990. His name is Gene Beugler (known on Ravelry as Eugen Beugler) and he was knitting a black lace shawl on quad zero needles. I remember him saying he was born in 1924. I marveled at his skill then as I do your skill now. Wonderful work!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

salmonmac said:


> Exquisite work. Very glad you posted your photos!


Thanks, glad you like them.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am just sitting here in awe of your work.......someday I hope to be able to make something close to your magnificent work..........


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

ljknits said:


> Your lace knitting brings to mind a male lace knitter I was lucky enough to meet at a knitter's retreat in Eugene, Oregon, in 1990. His name is Gene Beugler (known on Ravelry as Eugen Beugler) and he was knitting a black lace shawl on quad zero needles. I remember him saying he was born in 1924. I marveled at his skill then as I do your skill now. Wonderful work!


High praise indeed, thank you so very much. I was born in 1959, and was taught by a very skilled and kindly neighbor who didn't know the monster she was leashing! LOL


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Irish knitter said:


> I am just sitting here in awe of your work.......someday I hope to be able to make something close to your magnificent work..........


Time and patience, you will probably out best me soon.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

WOW, great work, you must be a very patient lady to knit with such fine yarn. Beautiful


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Michelle10n said:


> Congratulations!! I have never seen a collection like this on KP
> I always have a lace project on the go but nothing as grand as your collection. I can't begin to imagine how many hours your knitting represents. Your knitting is absolutely beautiful.
> I would love the names of your projects. I even adore the sock blanket you made. The colors flow together so nicely.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Some (most of the patterns are on Ravelry, free). My knitting is just a way to keep what's left of my fragile sanity somewhat intact. The blanket is crochet, a free pattern from Red Heart Yarns, (check out their website). Some of the other patterns are: Stella Luna; EZ 100 anniversary shawls; (also check 'MMario designs" aka Leo Pola) on Ravelry.

As the speed of my work, it is not for speed, never really checked myself, but I am right-handed and use the 'Continental Method' of knitting. :sm24:


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

thomsonact said:


> They are all beautiful! Is the black and gold one (Stella Luna?) crocheted?


It is Knitted, and very easy. At least I thought so.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, heck! I wouldn't want you to do anything quick and easy! Beautiful work!


----------



## zsunflower (Jan 28, 2013)

These are incredibly beautiful. Wonderful work.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

They are all gorgeous -- you are so talented.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Your work is just amazing! These are all so beautiful!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

amlynda said:


> I especially like the round fuchsia one. Is it knit or crochet? May I have the pattern name, please? Thank you.


This was a free pattern called Stella, a circular shawl which is crochet; you can find [email protected] KnittingDailytv.com


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

xoxokc said:


> Your work is just amazing! These are all so beautiful!


thanks


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

thomsonact said:


> They are all beautiful! Is the black and gold one (Stella Luna?) crocheted?


I don't know which you are referring to if you mean the afghan (Green & Yellow) that is crochet.


----------



## PurlingDana (May 17, 2016)

They're all beautiful. You clearly have a talent with lace!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Saunchoe said:


> Being kind of new to machine knitting, I would be interested to know what machine and yarn you chose for the dark gray and red lacy items. They are fantastic!


I dont have a machine, everything there are handmade. Mostly knitted.


----------



## missbluejay (Jun 15, 2016)

WOW you do amazing work. I have not tried anything that detailed yet


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

mojac said:


> They are all magnificent. There is one problem, in life you are supposed to eat, sleep, socialize, etc. It looks like you spend all your time with needles in your hands or else your hands fly with needles in them. I wish I could do this.


Please realize these were not done all in one sitting (i wish). I do Do most all of those things, except the socializing, which I do {in winter} only once a week. :sm09:


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

HOVE said:


> Soo beautiful! All of them. How many years of wrk?


I could not say, but thanks.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Ettenna said:


> They are awesome! The second one is crochet, isn't it?


Do you mean the yellow and green? Yes


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

judyr said:


> Beautiful - gorgeous - stupendous - wow - OK, so I ran out of adjectives. All fantastic work. I take it some of these are your original patterns - you are blessed with intelligence and an eye for beauty.


Thanks but sorry to say, none are mine. All are free patterns fron here and there!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

So beautiful and impressive. You put my efforts to shame.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

bpgraceandpeace said:


> Beautiful. Where did you find the yarn with such long runs in the first?


Those are a few balls of Chroma yarns from Knit Pics.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Bfirebaugh said:


> These are beautiful, thanks for sharing. Do you knit primarily for yourself or give as gifts?


They had been done for gifts for my family, but now I just do it as a past time.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Clearly you have been busy knitting, not just lurking! Beautiful!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! You put me to shame.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

What a busy bee you are! These are beautiful!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Jedmo wow, you have been busy


----------



## Cathylynn (Nov 30, 2014)

Love them all ~ they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful stuff!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

KnitNorth said:


> WOW! Beautiful stuff!


Thank you. Glad to receive your acknowledgment.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovely and I bet those took awhile to make. Very nice.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

yarnbomb said:


> Well, heck! I wouldn't want you to do anything quick and easy! Beautiful work!


These were easy not so quick tho... :sm16:


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful and more beautiful


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Wow! and Wow! again; how busy and prolific you are, your needles must never stop clicking. Winifred.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

JoeA said:


> Thank you, irony is my companion....since I make lace, and I'm a male! LOL


If my aging memory hasn't failed me, the original knitters were male...I'm glad to see you carrying on the tradition ;~D.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Pollard said:


> Wow! Wow! and Wow! again; how busy and prolific you are, your needles must never stop clicking. Winifred.


although I am an avid knitter, these we done over a year or more. I will update eventually what I been doing lately.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> If my aging memory hasn't failed me, the original knitters were male...I'm glad to see you carrying on the tradition ;~D.


It does not failed you, and like me they were also munks... :sm23:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous knitting on all!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

yogandi said:


> Gorgeous knitting on all!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

So so beautiful, all of them. Could you tell me the name of the circular one after the hot pink/orange one? Thanks, I would like to make that, I love making those.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow...all beautiful!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wow amazing


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

Your work is amazing. I'm very impressed.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

gorgeous ...and welcome!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Such beautiful work! Maybe I'll figure out how to post pictures and get the nerve to show some of mine sometime soon.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

They are all gorgeous! Glad to know you won't be a lurker any longer!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous shawls and your work is perfection! I think it is wonderful that you make lace! I had an uncle who learned to knit when he had Tuberculosis and was in a sanitarium. He could knit circles around anyone I ever saw! I am so very glad you shared photos of your gorgeous work with us! Welcome to you and I can't wait to see more from you!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, my, you are no lurker! Your needlework is stunning. I especially like the yello9w and black swirly one - is it crochet?


----------



## NessaRose (Feb 18, 2013)

Your work is amazing!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous, well done ????


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my, your work is Gorgeous! You are a very talented knitter and I see even your beautiful cat is impressed enough to be photographed with one of your shawls.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful shawls, I am in awe!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful shawls, I am in awe!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

partridgelady said:


> So so beautiful, all of them. Could you tell me the name of the circular one after the hot pink/orange one? Thanks, I would like to make that, I love making those.


That is "The Wedding Peacock" shawl, by MMario, on Ravelry. A lot of my labors are his designs. :sm24:


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolutely not a creepy lurker...I'm very impressed with your work!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Oh, my, you are no lurker! Your needlework is stunning. I especially like the yello9w and black swirly one - is it crochet?


Yes it is...it is a free pattern {I think} from Red Heart Yarns called "Spirals"? Please forgive me if I'm wrong, as I pull patterns from everywhere, and not always too organized.

Where are you an reenactor, I would enjoy doing something alike.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Paet said:


> Beautiful shawls, I am in awe!


Thank so much.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

I love your work - they are all amazing! I feel awkward asking yet another question having seen how many you have fielded already but could you tell me the origin of the lovely wrap (no 7 if I am counting right!). Although I love to knit triangular shaped shawls I prefer to wear rectangular ones.

Thanks for sharing your wonderful work!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

meadowmadcow said:


> I love your work - they are all amazing! I feel awkward asking yet another question having seen how many you have fielded already but could you tell me the origin of the lovely wrap (no 7 if I am counting right!). Although I love to knit triangular shaped shawls I prefer to wear rectangular ones.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your wonderful work!


If you mean the Purpleish one that one is "Threadfall" by 'MMario', on Ravelry; if you mean the red that is a free pattern I received when I had purchased the book "Knitted Lace from Estonia" by Nancy Bush.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a lovely selection! Nicely done!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

riversong200 said:


> What a lovely selection! Nicely done!


Thank you!


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, they are gorgeous!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Talent galore. Beautiful work.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Talent galore. Beautiful work.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Talent galore. Beautiful work.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> Talent galore. Beautiful work.


I only typed this once


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

gailknitt said:


> Wow, they are gorgeous!


Thanks.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

ragdoll03 said:


> I only typed this once


Thank you verily!


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

With gorgeous work like that you can "lurk" as much as you like. I am always in awe of lace knitters, especially those of your calibre!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodness, me! All of your work is absolutely stunning, and quite detailed. It would take me at least 5 years to make all of that! Very nice!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Male or female.. you do lovely work.. please do show us more. We tend to think of knitting as a female craft but this sure proves it is done by males too.. beautiful.. particularly love the black shawl and the red rectangular one.. xo ws


----------



## ginnysandel (Mar 27, 2013)

Gorgeous shawls!......I am envious of your talent!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Searley said:


> With gorgeous work like that you can "lurk" as much as you like. I am always in awe of lace knitters, especially those of your calibre!


Thanks, but I think I have really stuck my foot into it deeepp!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

ireneofnc said:


> Goodness, me! All of your work is absolutely stunning, and quite detailed. It would take me at least 5 years to make all of that! Very nice!


I sure don't think so, I would believe a month, but no more! LOL


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

ginnysandel said:


> Gorgeous shawls!......I am envious of your talent!


I sure if you found the the right inspiration, you'd be right next to me doing it


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

tat'sgran said:


> Male or female.. you do lovely work.. please do show us more. We tend to think of knitting as a female craft but this sure proves it is done by males too.. beautiful.. particularly love the black shawl and the red rectangular one.. xo ws


Thank very much!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

What beautiful work you do. Stunning.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

slmhuffman said:


> What beautiful work you do. Stunning.


Thank you, Mam! :sm01:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow ! You have been busy ! Beautiful !


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

That's some mighty-fine work, Joe. Very beautiful and unusual. You should be very proud. So glad you shared your work.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP
and thank you for sharing your lovely projects!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

JoeA said:


> I thought I would share some of the work I've done so that I would not seem like a creepy lurker. :sm04: You can also find some of my other work on Ravelry, under the same name.


Everything is just so beautiful!!! I love each piece!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Such beautiful work!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

All are beautiful


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

All are beautiful!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All are beautiful, I really love the black & and yellow one. Is that a shawl or a throw. Well done. Welcome frame Reno, NV, USA


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

yotbum said:


> That's some mighty-fine work, Joe. Very beautiful and unusual. You should be very proud. So glad you shared your work.


Thanks


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Damama said:


> All are beautiful, I really love the black & and yellow one. Is that a shawl or a throw. Well done. Welcome frame Reno, NV, USA


It was an afghan, thank you.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Sand101 said:


> All are beautiful


Thank you kindly!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful work. When do you have time for KP?☺


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

imashelefrat said:


> Beautiful work. When do you have time for KP?☺


When I'm not spinning or knitting .....or.....


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

seedee95758 said:


> Gorgeous work.


Thank you!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

More masterpieces! And cats lurking nearby....


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Wonderful collection of your beautiful work.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Isabel said:


> More masterpieces! And cats lurking nearby....


I always have some of them lurking around me!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> Wow. They are all so beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

oge designs said:


> Wonderful collection of your beautiful work.


Thank you so much


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> absolutely beautiful


Ditto!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! I wish I could knit like that!


----------



## RedLilly (Jun 17, 2016)

WOW...so impressive :sm24:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, your work is stunning!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Absolutely Stunningly Wonderful! You are a craftsman!


----------

